# Fermentis Safale US05



## feralbass (13/6/16)

Hi folks
Has any one had any dramas with this yeast in the past.
Using it an ale Citra brew.
36 hrs at 18 deg and has not started.
Started it wet with luke warm water and dextros, turned milky, looked good at the time so I pitched it (I was in a hurry to get away). Piych temp 20 deg , hold temp 18 deg.

Cheers, John


----------



## GABBA110360 (13/6/16)

have another beer and don't worry about i reckon i've never had it fail


----------



## barls (13/6/16)

nope never but starting yeast with dex is a no no.
it makes the yeast lazy. your better off rehydrating and just pitching. if you have some go-ferm add that or some yeast nutrient.
also have you checked your gravities.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (13/6/16)

Can be a bit of a slow starter the 05 give it another day.


----------



## rude (13/6/16)

Never had a problem starts (visible signs) within 12 hours to 24 hours

Give google a try on Fermentis site for rehydration advise & pitching rate
which is 1gram per litre

11 gram packets so I use 2 for 1050 23 litres


----------



## Black Devil Dog (13/6/16)

Better to pitch dry than re-hydrate with dextrose.

If you want to re-hydrate, then in do it in cooled, boiled water only, I cool to roughly 27 degrees c.


----------



## feralbass (14/6/16)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I ended up throwing 2 lots of Coopers yeast (which come with the cans in).
Working pretty hard now.
Started at 1060, it will be interesting what all this yeast will finish at.
Just hope the cold crash can pull the yeast out before bottling.


----------



## AJS2154 (14/6/16)

Cold crash is a vortex......a dangerous vortex. Get nowhere near it or you might be sucked in too.

It will be fine mate, kick back and enjoy the ride.


----------

